# Deerburger-a-Roni



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2016)

*Deerburger-a-Roni*

*Similar to Beefaroni.*

Still have some Deerburger from last years Button Buck & Doe, so we gotta make room for the 8 Point Deerburger coming real soon.

We had Deerburgers, Chili, Stuffed Peppers, Unstuffed Peppers, so I thought we’d try some Beefaroni made with Venison.

It turned out Great, and will be done again.

Mrs Bear only had a half box of Elbows, so she added some other kind of Pasta Tubes.

This stuff was Great, especially reheated the next day.


Bear






All mixed up in the Pot with “Spaghetti Sauce with Shrooms” and some Diced Maters.
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0736.jpg.html




I have to add my “Frank’s Hot Sauce” on my plate, because Mrs Bear doesn’t want heat on hers.
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0737.jpg.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks good Bear!

I could eat a plate of that!

Al


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks good Bear, we are having the other version tonight "Beef"  Deer would be great.

Gary


----------



## mountain-worm (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks good Bear. Have you tried  the Frank's powder seasoning? Sprinkle a little on, great flavor, goes a long way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good Bear!
> 
> I could eat a plate of that!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

This really tastes great after coming in from the cold !! Warms my Belly!

Bear


gary s said:


> Looks good Bear, we are having the other version tonight "Beef"  Deer would be great.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!

You had Beefaroni???

Bear


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 14, 2016)

Venironi! Sounds good,good comfort food!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2016)

mountain-worm said:


> Looks good Bear. Have you tried the Frank's powder seasoning? Sprinkle a little on, great flavor, goes a long way.


Thank You!!

No I haven't seen it yet.

You have to understand---Mrs Bear does about 95% of the shopping, with me usually just buying some of the meat.

So the only way I would know about things like "Frank's Seasoning Powder" would be through you guys on the Forum.

Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah, that looks really good!


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

I keep reading these post I may have to pick up a road kill.

Richie


----------



## rca dog (Dec 15, 2016)

First I've heard of Franks powder seasoning too.  Going to be on the lookout now, or more accurately, I'll request the missus to be on the lookout lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Venironi! Sounds good,good comfort food!


Thank You Jay!

Bear


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Yeah, that looks really good!


Thanks Charlie!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2016)

tropics said:


> I keep reading these post I may have to pick up a road kill.
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

Bear


RCA Dog said:


> First I've heard of Franks powder seasoning too.  Going to be on the lookout now, or more accurately, *I'll request the missus to be on the lookout lol.*


Exactly what I'm doing.

Bear


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2016)

Perfect plate=points!

Enjoy the season, Bear!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2016)

Bear, Nice pot of "comfort food "!!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice deerburger-a-roni Bear, looks delicious. Thanks for the idea, I have a ton of elk buger I can use for elk-a-roni.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2016)

tropics said:


> I keep reading these post I may have to pick up a road kill.
> 
> Richie





Disco said:


> Perfect plate=points!
> 
> Enjoy the season, Bear!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, Nice pot of "comfort food "!!!!


Thanks CM !!

Yup---Definitely a Belly Warmer!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Nice deerburger-a-roni Bear, looks delicious. Thanks for the idea, I have a ton of elk buger I can use for elk-a-roni.


Thank You John!!

Elk-a-Roni would be Awesome!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2016)

Some fine lunch cuisine at the office the other day... Thought of you Bear  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Beefaroni.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 23, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks tasty. Never had it with Venison but I trust it's great. My MIL was from the Boston area. Called that American Chop Suey. It's a New England comfort food found on Diner menus everywhere. My Mom, fried the Burger with onion and then added American Cheese until there was a creamy meat sauce. Mixed in the pasta and served. Taste like a Cheese Steak mixed with macaroni...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Some fine lunch cuisine at the office the other day... Thought of you Bear


Cool---You got a Nuke-U-Later at the office??

Thanks for Thinking about me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks tasty. Never had it with Venison but I trust it's great. My MIL was from the Boston area. Called that American Chop Suey. It's a New England comfort food found on Diner menus everywhere. *My Mom, fried the Burger with onion and then added American Cheese until there was a creamy meat sauce. Mixed in the pasta and served. Taste like a Cheese Steak mixed with macaroni*...JJ


Thank You!!
That sounds Really Good, Jimmy!!

I told Mrs Bear about this---Gotta try it sometime!!

Bear


----------

